# How often do you shoot and at what distance?



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been trying to shoot once a week at 10,15,25 and 50 yards.How often and at what distances do you shoot?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

every other day. I shoot at steel plates 15 yards. Target I shoot from 5 feet, 15 yards and 25 yards. I shoot my rifles twice a week 100yards and 200 yards. I'll shoot my scoped pistols at 50 to 100 yards. I go to the range every evening to find brass. Last night I went and found over 500 shiny 9mm brass. I love it when the rich goes shooting.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I shoot at least once a week usually 2-3 times a week since I shoot at home. The ranges I shoot at are as follows 2&5 yards point shooting. 5-10 yards front sight only, one hand strong and weak hand. 10-25 yards full sight aiming, braced aiming, kneeling, and change-ups. 25-50 yards, 4",6",12' Plates, change-ups pistols to rifle and back, bulleyes.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

At least once a month
pistols 7,15 and 25 yds and lately I've taken to shooting the AR at 100-400 yds.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I would love to shoot once a week. LOL! I try to shoot at least once a month when I can afford the ammo and have a half day at work. With my handguns I usually stay at around 21 feet. Rifle 150 feet (hey, we're indoors, that's as far as the target goes  ) and shotgun about 40 feet (or I'll be yelled at). We're handgun challenged here right now until someone from SigArms gets back to me, so my once a month goal will probably be missed by a lot.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Mine varies from weekly to monthly depending on weather and time of year.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I shoot at least every two weeks. Sometimes every weekend. Gets expensive to shoot that often, though. I shoot mainly handguns at 7 to 10 yds. 
That's what is considered the optimum defensive distance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Try to shoot once or twice a week. 10' point shooting, 20 & 30' Sight and double tap, 50' singhe action.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

i shoot mainly really close shots. i shoot at all ranges up to about 30 yards, but mostly 10 yards and closer.

check out this site.

http://www.chucktaylorasaa.com/close_quarters.html

Ole


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I usually shoot about once a week, outdoors, between 10 and 50 yds.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I try once a week during the crappy months. Not as often during the sunny summer months. Nothing too long in distance. Mostly stay around 20' to start. Then 30' and out to 45'-50'.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I try to shoot aleast once a month.Standard 7 yards.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Usually I go a few times a month, but right now, its been almost 2 months since Ive been to the range. I need to get back there.

When I shoot, its at 7-10 yds


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

i shoot my pistols at 10 too 25 yards ...my eyes are getting bad
my Marlin 1894 44 MAG at 75 too 100 yards
my 917V 17HMR at 50 too 150 yards
and my AK's at any range  
the range i shoot at is in my yard.
and i shoot daily.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I shoot about once a week. Usually about 50 rounds for pistol and 40 for rifle. Pistol I usually shoot ~12 yards.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Not nearly as often as I would like but pistols at 7,15,and 30 yards. About once every 2-3 months I get to do combat shooting including draw and shoot, and shoot the BG and not the good guy type of stuff, on the SWAT training grounds with my brother at his departments training course.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I get to the range about 2 to 3 x per month but I also shoot USPSA about 3 x per month. I practice anywhere from 10 to 25 yards, usually double tapping 3 USPSA targets with a timer from a draw or just practicing precision shooting by shooting 15 or 20 rounds at a target trying to get all A hits. I also shoot "Bill Drills" - timed 6 rounds at 3 targets, only taking those times where shot placement is no worse than 4 A's and 2 C's. I also practice shooting on the move, mag changes and shooting with no shoot targets obscuring some of the 3 targets. Sometimes, I will count only "head shots" so I have to slow downa and really concentrate on accuracy. I record my scores and use an Excel spreadsheet to compare my scores with previous scores. Since I have to travel 50 m round trip to the range, I will usually go thru 200 to 400 rounds per session. Somewhat expensive but it's my favorite hobby so I pony up my money at Wally World. This Spring, I plan to start reloading. I shoot 9mm almost all the time so my ammo costs aren't as bad as they might be if I shot larger calibers.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I try to shoot 100 - 200 rounds every week. I usually shoot indoors at 7, 10, 15 and occasionally out to 25 yards. If I can keep all my shots in a 10 - 12" diameter circle at 25 yards I feel pretty good. Slow fire unsupported at 10 yards I shoot the center out.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't shoot as often as I used to as I'm not in a region conducive to casual shooting(severe lack of ranges near by, considerably more metropolitan that I'm accustomed). When I get back to the Northeast, I'll be shooting on more of a regular basis. As of late I've been constrained to twice a month. I usually shoot 15yds, 25yds and 50yds. As for rifle shooting, the longest range is at a pathetic 100 yds and due to the construction of the range, I'm not permitted make use of the prone position.


----------



## Gliebe (Feb 4, 2007)

I was shooting every tuesday for the last 4 or 5 months, but I havnt been in going on 3 weeks. Im planning on making it out there tonight though. 

I mainly shoot 7 - 10 yards, 50 feet and 75 feet


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm lucky if I get to the range once a month. I shoot at 3,5,7 yards and if I'm feeling good, 12. I have no need to go beyond that, it's just not practical for me. Statistically, an "encounter" is going to happen inside 7 yards, so I don't see wasting ammo trying to hit a target 25+ yards out. I make sure my groups are fairly tight, COM on the sillouette, but I'm not concerned that I was able to keep all my shots inside a quarter. If I competed at distances or was a bullseye shooter, then yes, I'd be concerned. But right now, I practice for what is practical for me.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I shoot 2-3 times a week. With handguns I shoot between 1 and 30 yards, with rilfes depending on caliber 25 to over 300 yards.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Not enough ...*

@ an Outdoor range:

once a week ~ pistol ~ 15 meters ~ steel plates

once a month ~ Security shotgun & AR ~ varying distances ~ silhouettes

Would love to get into some run & gun events but they're far & few between in my area.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I shoot at least twice per week...sometimes I go three times or more.

I am a member of a local range, so for everyday I do not shoot...I am wasting money :smt023 

I can get to the range in less than 15 minutes during my lunch break...so that gives me half an hour each and every day...as for the weekends...I can spend even more time as I do not have a job to get back to.

I try to shoot 100-300 9mm rounds each week (Sig P226 9mm), and up to about 550 .22LR rounds each week (S&W 22A).

This week, they are closed for maintnance...so I will wait until the weekend to shoot.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

We try to go to the range every other weekend.. 250-300 rounds shooting pistols only at this time and we shoot 3yds, 7yds, and 15yds with the most being 7yrds. We plan on getting a .22 pistol and rifle and will probably increase distances (with the rifle) and amount of ammo (with the 22 pistol) in the very near future (as soon as we can decide on which .22lr pistol).


----------

